# Drive Building



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

This is too funny... must see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzqs54qMgQA


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

LMAO!! *What* was that about??
:roll:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

She is my new dog training hero!!! "smack a baby, smack a baby.....smacka, smacka, smacka" is exactly what is missing from our program! :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No no no no, it's "Hiyyaa yaa yaa smucka smucka". It's her baby talk war cry.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh God, I can relate to that. Guilty as charged!!!! Very funny


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Amazing how many bite trained dogs are taught the out with the "smackababy" method. Then the owners wonder why the dog doesn't want to out. :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> the "smackababy" method


*Potential client:* _What training methods do you use?_
*Trainer:* _We use positive motivation, clicker and..._
*Potential client:* _Positive motivation is what?_
*Trainer:* _Rewards. Treats, toys..._
*Potential client:* _Sounds good. What is clicker?_
*Trainer:* _It's a handheld device that makes a clicking sound. The dog is conditioned to associate the sound with a treat or toy._
*Potential client:* _OK. There was more?_
*Trainer:* _Yes. The "smackababy" method._
*Potential client:* _(hangs up) click._


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL Oh so true, I don't know HOW many handlers I have told to quit waving the toy around trying to keep it out of the dogs reach, and just teach your dog some self control


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

"Nnnnnnnooooo....noooooooo....MINE! MINE! MINE!" *victory dance*







That actually was pretty interesting how the dog actually did get more cranked up after all that.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

That was GREAT! :lol: :lol: And so true, too!! [-X


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, I have been saying exactly this on another thread. But it does not have to be bad training. We are all agreeing that we can up the drive on our dogs by understanding cause and effect. 

Specifically, for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

wow--hope nobody paid up front for THAT bit of advice. i'm really tired/sleep deprived, so would someone have mercy and explain what the point of that was supposed to be?


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> This is too funny... must see.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzqs54qMgQA


I love Susan Garrett's methods for motivation, control and focus. They are used in many different venues besides agility. Even though her antics are quite amusing (for the lack of a better term) the results she gets are amazing. Here is an older video of her doing some obedience work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v559F522jV8&feature=related

Of course you could always use the following method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQSZO-pZNF0&feature=related


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmm...I need to buy a new spoon...mine melted cooking the other day....:lol: 

I love to watch Susan Garrett.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

:smile: I love Susan Garrett, an icon in the agility world. I am so fortunate to live only 30 min. from her training facility and will be enrolling my new pup in one of her puppy camps when I get him.

I have her book "Ruff Love" which outlines the "smack-da-baby" game and her other book "Shaping success: the education of an unlikely champion". This book features Buzz, the border collie in the video, and won a Dog Writers of America Award in 2005.

Can't wait to try some of her methods!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Melissa Blazak said:


> :smile: I love Susan Garrett, an icon in the agility world. I am so fortunate to live only 30 min. from her training facility and will be enrolling my new pup in one of her puppy camps when I get him.
> 
> I have her book "Ruff Love" which outlines the "smack-da-baby" game and her other book "Shaping success: the education of an unlikely champion". This book features Buzz, the border collie in the video, and won a Dog Writers of America Award in 2005.
> 
> Can't wait to try some of her methods!


I envy you. I have her one jump DVD and her "Ruff Love" book and have trained with some instructors who use her methods. I would love to attend one of her camps.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Years ago a agility trainer trained here for a while and had Susan Garrett down for clinics. I so had no clue as to who she was!  But she is definetly one of the people that I admire for her accomplishments.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Terry Fisk said:


> Of course you could always use the following method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQSZO-pZNF0&feature=related


and all this time I've been trying to capture and reward the good attention and form it into heeling...what on earth was I thinking? :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

gisela festerling said:


> But she is definetly one of the people that I admire for her accomplishments.


ME TOO! 8)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Zappia has worked with Susan.


----------

